# tips for selling a cart? No luck!!



## Heartland (Aug 9, 2010)

So, I purchased this cart last summer as a project. I stripped it down to the bare wood, sealed it, painted it and added a gloss/protecting coat over it. It is horse sized. I've had it for sale since June or July I believe. I've advertised it on Craigslist, horseclicks.com, draftsforsale.com (their classifieds) and nothing! Just a few random emails- mostly spam and scammer type emails. I'm seriously confused. I dropped my asking price way down (from $750) to what I think is beyond fair for this cart. $550 firm. If I sell it for less than that, I'm almost loosing money between restoring supplies and the purchase price of the cart... and that isn't including the several hours of work it took me to restore it. Any suggestions?? I want to get it sold. I was going to start driving, but I sold the horse I'd intended to use it for. The harness sold a few months ago, so I need to get it moved somewhere. Plus hubby wants his man space back in the garage. :lol:

Help me get people out to my place to look at it! I haven't even had anyone out to see it. Just an email or two.


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

Hve you had anyone at least come look at it?
What are you asking for it?
Do you live in an area highly populated with horses?

People sell their carts fast at horse auctions here. I'm hoping to get one in the next few months.


----------



## Silvera (Apr 27, 2010)

Where abouts are you from? If you don't mind me asking. I'm from Ontario so I use kijiji.ca to buy and sell most of my stuff.


----------



## Heartland (Aug 9, 2010)

Located in Nebraska. The cart is priced at $550, which in comparison with some online, is... I think cheap. If I price it much lower, I'll lose money on it between the purchase price and materials. There are a lot of horse people around the area, but not many seem to drive. :-(


----------



## Heartland (Aug 9, 2010)

BackInTheSaddleAgain said:


> Hve you had anyone at least come look at it?
> What are you asking for it?
> Do you live in an area highly populated with horses?
> 
> People sell their carts fast at horse auctions here. I'm hoping to get one in the next few months.


*no, nobody has even come to look at it.

*I was asking $750, but I've reduced it to $550

*there are a lot of horse people, but no one seems to want to drive. :-(


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Find your local driving club, see if they have a newsletter, and advertise it there.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

why don't you take it back to waverly sale where you bought it. I have looked at a bunch of carts for sale and I am not getting a warm fuzzy by the pics. The shafts look wide compared to the length.
It doesn't look for user friendly to get in and out


----------



## Heartland (Aug 9, 2010)

I didn't buy it at Waverly. And why would I drive 6 hours to sell a cart? It won't fit in the back of a pickup, which means I'd have to haul a trailer, rent a hotel room and take time off of work to do so. I'd be lucky to break even on it with all those expenses factored in. Waverly's fall sale doesn't bring much for carts I'm assuming going into winter, and I don't want to hang onto it until spring. I have the measurements, and the cart isn't unbalanced. It is in good working order. I guess it'll make good firewood then.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Dang, it sure looks nice. I wish that we were closer together, I have been considering getting a nice cart for one horse. My old boy Denny would be a gorgeous cart horse but he can't be ridden anymore (developed a bone spur on his spine :sad.

You might look around for an auction that sells carts and stuff too. Twice a year, there is a draft horse and mule sale at Kingman Kansas that sells all kinds of stuff like that along with stock and all the carts and buggies always bring a pretty penny, especially if they are in good shape.


----------



## Heartland (Aug 9, 2010)

Thankyou smrobs. CheyAut, thank you also. I did contact the driving club and the local driving "master". He still farms with his drafts, just like his dad and grandfather did. I did another price cut on it and re-posted it in a few places. This is a really cool cart with a lot of history.


----------



## rush60 (Aug 21, 2010)

Where in Nebraska are you located? And what are the measurements of the shafts width and length and the Wheel?


----------



## Heartland (Aug 9, 2010)

I sent you a PM. :wink:


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

If you were closer to Illinois it would be sold


----------



## Ninajoy (Sep 23, 2010)

Dang, that's a nice looking cart! I just purchased mine from Washington for just under $2000, which I got for a really good deal. Too bad you aren't in BC!!
Who did you sell the harness to? If they drive, maybe they have some connections? Or as someone else said, a local driving club/ local driving junkies would be a good place to start. It's a nice cart, you've just been out of luck so far with inquiries.


----------



## WWA (Sep 30, 2010)

Im in the same situation you are. I have a sulky with harness for sale; it was listed for about a year and no 'bites' at all.
A couple of weeks ago, I listed it under swap/trade instead of with a price tag on it. 
I'm going to look at a brand new dual panel 30 mile solar fence charger with a roll of wire tomorrow 

I think people are just more willing to trade than to spend money at the moment.

Maybe it works for you as well?


----------



## rush60 (Aug 21, 2010)

I sent yor information to several people I do not know if they contacted you before it went to auction or not.


----------



## Heartland (Aug 9, 2010)

WWA said:


> I think people are just more willing to trade than to spend money at the moment. Maybe it works for you as well?


I tried that, too. I just ended up with people wanting to trade me old saddles that weren't worth much. It is gone now. I sent it along with a neighbor to an auction. :wink:


----------



## NorthernLights (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm not a huge fan of that type of cart because it's hard to enter and exit. Looks like the seat would need some adjustments too, but that would be easily fixed. As of now, I personally don't find it looks well balanced. However, it would be easy to fix, so I don't really know what to tell you about it not selling. Guess you just don't have driving people in your area.


----------



## Heartland (Aug 9, 2010)

NorthernLights said:


> I don't really know what to tell you about it not selling. Guess you just don't have driving people in your area.


^see above. It is sold. :wink:


----------



## furryfriendshelter (Dec 1, 2010)

I am in Nebraska. I wish I had known you a couple months ago. I have a mare I was looking for cart or buggy for. But now I am in process of buying one for a mini. Good luck. Hope you can sell it and come out ok.


----------

